# Excess skin on tail



## louser (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't know that this is really a health problem, but I am concerned. Halfway down her tail there is excess skin. looks like a bump, but when I touch it all it is is skin. It doesn't seem irritated or does she care when I touch it. Seems like she can bend her tail at that point. I will get pictures when I can.( I get to close to her with a camera and she gets uber excited)


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

She could have hit her tail on something and bruised it. How long has it been there?


----------



## louser (Oct 14, 2011)

for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## tavasz (Jan 15, 2012)

Is it like a small bald patch or a raised area like a skin tag or scabbing?
If a small bald patch on the top side of the tail, not that unusual in a young dog - can be hormonal and hair should grow back eventually. If not and it is not causing the dog any problems I would just monitor it (take a picture say weekly) for a few weeks. If there is any marked change then take her to the vet and have it checked. Is she docked or does she have a full tail? From your description sounds like the latter. I have two of 'each' and the full tails do get bashed around..
Rosemary


----------

